# 17% FOC too much for 3D arrows?



## XJfire75 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys re-doing my arrows and I keep up with 17-18% FOC.

Is that gonna be too much?

Im shootin Victory XRinger HV 350s with 2" Rayzr feathers and 75gr tips but the insert is 43 grs making the front pretty stout already ( have 14% or so FOC now). I gotta already drop the poundage and increase the tip weight and with 100gr tips thatll make them go to 17% FOC.

Is there such thing is too much? What effects will it have at that high? Just trying to make final adjustments before Augusta.

Thanks!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, there is such thing as too much. My opinion is don't go over 13%..I would shoot them and have a buddy watch their flight..If they waller around at the tail end of the arrow and it wont go away there is too much f.o.c...spine plays a big role too though.


----------



## XJfire75 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah they're 350 spine but I'm shotin 60lbs at 28.5". 

Prolly see how it does if I back the poundage down so I don't have to increase the weight up front. Just tryin to stay under 286.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 25, 2011)

Heres an article on it. 

http://bowsite.com/bowsite/features/practical_bowhunter/broadheadflight/index.html


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Apr 25, 2011)

Bump the rest 1 / 16 to the left and
Decrease spring.   Tension slightly





XJfire75 said:


> Yeah they're 350 spine but I'm shotin 60lbs at 28.5".
> 
> Prolly see how it does if I back the poundage down so I don't have to increase the weight up front. Just tryin to stay under 286.


----------



## watermedic (Apr 26, 2011)

Take the insert out and put in 100 grain tips.

Shoot em at around 55 lbs.


----------



## XJfire75 (Apr 26, 2011)

If I had time to put glue ins in I would but dont...

I gotta tune my new rest anyways so Ill try that too Luke.

I should be able to get my bow down to about 53lbs. Its a frankenbow so it maxes at like 64lbs. Bowtech Swat with Elite Rev cams.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 27, 2011)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> Bump the rest 1 / 16 to the left and
> Decrease spring.   Tension slightly



yeah, do this! Ole Luke always helps me do my tuning..he's good at it.


----------

